# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling vd week: Ik heb een kleurtje aan de wand in mijn slaapkamer

## Leontien

Op Nu.nl staat dat er een onderzoek is geweest naar de invloed van kleur op de kwaliteit van slapen. Bleek dat kalme kleuren, zoals blauw, geel en groen, invloed op een goede nachtrust. Grijs en bruin maakten mensen somber en met een paarse slaapkamer werd er minder geslapen.

Nu vraag ik me af of jij een kleur aan de wand hebt van je slaapkamer. Zo ja, heb je dan een kalme kleur, een drukke kleur of een natuurlijke kleur aan de wand?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Janneke

Natuurlijke kleur, terra. Daar voel ik me ook lekker bij.

----------


## ishbel

Zacht blauw (waterbed heeft een donkerblauwe ombouw van stof). In het najaar gaan we de slaapkamer opnieuw schilderen maar zal wel in blauw blijven.

----------


## christel1

Heel licht lila/mauve bij mijn dochter en bij mij, niet heel de kamer maar 1 accentmuur, de andere muren zijn nu gewoon wit geschilderd. Ben heel het huis momenteel aan het schilderen dus. De deuren worden allemaal donker grijs, kwestie van toch iets anders te hebben dan wit. Had het artikel ook gelezen. Bij paars zou er meer beweging in bed zijn :-)

----------


## ronnat

Tja ik ben een kleurenmens. Op de slaapkamer van mijn zoon is het blauw, van mijn andere zoon is het grijs en de onze heeft een knaloranje wandje. Voor de rest zijn de kamers wit of heel lichtgrijs bij de grijze wand. En wat slapen betreft maakt het niks uit in welke kamer ik slaap. Als ik mijn ogen dicht doe zie ik echt niet welke kleur er op de wanden zit hoor!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wendy

1 wandje is rood, bij mijn zoon blauw en mijn dochter paars. Vaak slaap ik goed en soms niet. Dit heb ik altijd al gehad, ook toen ik een rustiger kleur aan de wand had.

----------


## floris

ik vind kleur alleen belangrijk in een woonkamer, en dan is terra of rood of warm bruin prima.
in de slaapkamer maakt weinig uit, ik slaap toch nooit.

----------

